# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Strach przed niezaśnieciem? Fobia?

## Gabin907

Dzień dobry, pisze tutaj pierwszy raz. Od kilku miesięcy mam problemy z zasypianiem. Nie mogę spać męczę się do 3,4 czasami nawet do 6 żeby zasnąć. Mam 18lat. Na początku byłam u rodzinnego lekarza brałam wszystkie możliwe zioła krople nerwowe melatoninę jednak nic nie pomagało. Byłam raz u psychiatry zapisał mi atarax 20mg na sen, stwierdzil że mam leki. Ogólnie mam stwierdzoną nerwice. Jednak ja żeby zasnąć musiałam brać 70-100mg ataraxu na noc. Jednak była to wizyta prywatna i nie było mnie stać na kolejną gdy leków zabrakło. Mój tata leczy się na depresję i nerwice. Każdej nocy boje się że nie zasnę, płacze w łóżku, nerwy mi puszczają, teraz podbierak tacie jego tabletki żeby zasnąć, nie położę się jeżeli czegoś nie wezmę, nie wiem co już robić. Teraz też leże po jego tabletkach . Sama moja świadomość w głowie mówi że muszę coś wziąć żeby zasnąć . Blokadę mam taką. Każdego dnia myślę o tym że czeka mnie wieczór a potem noc. Boje się nocy. Boje się że mogę nie zasnac. Nie wiem co już mam robić. Mam tego dość nie wytrzymuje. Na samą myśl o tym że mogę mieć problem ze snem puszcza mi nerwy płacze nie wytrzymuje tego. Myślę nad wizyta u lekarza psychiatry NFZ jednak na taką wizytę się długo czeka. Nie wiem czy to już uzaleznienie. Proszę o poradę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewnie wszystko jest spowodowane stresem, musisz sobie wszystko przemyśleć, poukładać bo stres może Ci zniszczyć zdrowie. Już nie możesz spać, a mogą dojść inne problemy. Ja kiedyś bardzo stresowałam się egzaminami na studiach i nie mogłam spać wtedy w ogóle, koleżanka z roku poleciła mi nervomix sen, na początku byłam sceptyczna, ale jak poczytałam, że są ziołowe to spróbowałam i nie żałuję  :Smile:

----------


## synapsa

Hydroksyzyna nie uzależnia fizycznie.Może uzależnić psychicznie na zasadzie,wezmę to może zasnę nie wezmę ,to nie będę spał.Kłopoty z zaśnięciem są osiowym objawem choroby lękowej tzw.lęku uogólnionego.Jest to lęk wolnopłynący o względnie stałej amplitudzie.Leczenie u lekarza psychiatry jest konieczne.Nieleczony lęk przeradza się z czasem w bardziej  dotkliwe choroby psychiczne.Leczenie objawowe hydroksyzyną jest bez sensu.Rośnie tolerancja i trzeba brać coraz więcej.Trzeba leczyć lęk.Odradzam wizytę u lekarza z NFZ.Lepiej zdiagnozować się przynajmniej pierwszy raz u lekarza psychiatry-prywatnie.Przeprowadzi szeroki wywiad i coś sensownego z tego będzie.Musisz tę stówę uzbierać.
Potem leczenie możesz prowadzić na podstawie zaświadczenia psychiatry o diagnozie-u lekarza pierwszego kontaktu.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stalker8

Nic nie musisz, a nie "tylko stówę uzbierać". I jeszcze twierdzenie, że lekarz podstawowej opieki będzie kogoś leczył na podstawie opinii od innego "za stówę". Lekarze są od polityki, eugeniki, a nie od uszczęśliwiania. W to wchodzi również namawianie do zgłaszania się, bo jak ktoś desperat, który czuje, że mu nic nie zostało, to co może zrobić. Prowadzić zaś tak, abym tracił siły, mamił sam siebie bom durny (od mammon, taki bożek).

----------


## stalker8

Też mi się wydaje, jak mi ktoś już dość dawno na innym forum napisał, że z hydroksyzyną właśnie, lub jakimś innym środkiem o działaniu uspokajającym, przetrwałbym to co się wydarzyło kilka lat temu, za sprawą ludzi z jeszcze innego forum i tej to wspominanej przeze mnie "mojej specjalnej znajomej" od nich. A ja durny poszedłem do psychiatry - znowu przypominam o tym. ...Jaka to dla nich była satysfakcja wrobić mnie w coś takiego? Aby mnie zaewidencjonowano gdzieś; okazałem się cholernie podatny na sugestie, no i naiwny, nierozumiejący, że to w gruncie moi nieprzyjaciele.

Na kolejnym zaś forum - podobnie, tam jednak przekaz był bardziej dosłowny. I również doprowadziło to, do tego, że dziś, 21 lutego, fizycznie jeszcze bardziej niedomagam.
*Funkcjonowałem lepiej, nierozumiejący, do czego jedni i drudzy dążą w kontakcie z takimi jak ja.* Sam się zdradziłem, myśląc naiwnie. I oni to nawet mi potrafili nazwać terapią.

Gabin907 chyba daje do zrozumienia, że nie ma nikogo, z kim w ogóle mogłaby porozmawiać. Skontaktować się z kimś kto by przynajmniej czasem podpowiedział jak sobie radzić, ale to właśnie koszty; znalezienie kogoś, kto nie jest zależny od instytucjonalnych układów też jest nierealne. A jak nie to instytucjonalnych, ale to zgłaszać się po leki; też uzależnienie, no ale mówić, że nie. :|

----------


## stalker8

_→medyczka.pl/arthrotec-na-poronienie-25738/985#post177165_
zmęczenie przed niezaśnieciem:
-nerwy i żal - złość? Po tym co dziś znalazłem.
- trojan. Monitor świeci nieznośnie, razi w oczy pomimo zmniejszenia jasności prawie do zera. Abym nie siedział dłużej.
Jak się bardziej wk... to mogę dać linki do tamtego forum, do niej? - Obejrzycie?
Co mi zrobią za to? Wyciągną tu znowu, wpis z moim mailem, sprzed siedmiu lat? - Zamkną do psychuszki? (no o to im też chodzi), z pracy wylecę?

----------


## stalker8

→ medyczka.pl/arthrotec-na-poronienie-25738/985#post177213



> →  medyczka.pl/biale-grudki-na-penisie-60964#post177212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisal stalker8
> 
> 
> ...


Póki co - filmy na YouTube w proporcji 4:3, no trojan. I czego niby to ma mnie nauczyć, kogo moje popaprane życie obraża?

----------


## stalker8

Masturbuję się tak często jak się da, od wczoraj, odkąd otrzymałem wiadomość, to znaczy - znalazłem. Znowu sobie trochę skaleczyłem. Zakupię nerwomix sen, zaraz, bo w aptece nie mieli.

----------


## stalker8

→ _medyczka.pl/czy-mozna-schodzic-z-clonazepamu-60982_

I pan "informatyk" o mnie sobie przypomniał:
→ _medyczka.pl/test-60963#post177281_



> Potwierdz, ze to co tu piszesz ma zwiazek z moimi problemami nosowymi i bede gral w twoja gre.





> Wydajesz sie jednak na tyle inteligentny, ze nie omieszkam zapytac. Co wiec bys mi proponowal w zaistnialej sytuacji?


Fakt, jak się nie śpi to w pierwszym kontakcie, nie łapię metafor pana informatyka, od kodu językowego...

Co bym proponował, w związku z tym, że on też by mnie desperata zamknął do psychuszki, jak moja specjalna znajoma złego kanarka do klatki...

Ale najpierw cios-w-nos , z jego forum:
→ _forum.pclab.pl/topic/1233146-Nastawianie-nosa/page__st__20__p__14950740__fromsearch__1&#entry149  50740
_

I drugi:
→ forum.pclab.pl/topic/1235788-Związek-oparty-na-kłamstwieabstrakcja-czy-realność/page__st__60__p__14982499__fromsearch__1&#entry149  82499
- wobec mojej patologii, o czym tam się zwierzałem i komu na priv... :
→ _youtube.com/watch?v=17QF_txPn50_

Myślę, że pan informatyk zrobił tu swoje i sytuacja dojrzała, żeby moją specjalną znajomą - ujawnić

, ale poznaną nie na jego forum, a na artystycznym chyba boję się dać link, albo zazraz znowu się położę, poleżeć...
→ _couchsurfing.com/people/marlena-marlena_

Pytanie: dlaczego Google wcześniej nie pokazywało mi tego wyniku, gdy jej szukałem, a dopiero po ostatnio moich nieco wulgarnych złorzeczeniach, życzeniach na forum artystów ("szacownego grona"). No po tym jak ożywili się tam na tym milczącym forum, bo co takiego robiłem, aż mi oczy zaczęły wysiadać...
*→ cloud.mail.ru/public/49gy/Ep2RDntDv*

----------


## stalker8

Cóż powiedzieć...  :Frown: 

Ile zawdzięczam informatykom...
To tam próbowano mnie ukierunkować w tym co warto bym jeszcze próbował robić w życiu. Poświęcono mi uwagę, wysłuchano. A nawet wytłumaczono o kobietach, przydzielono kogoś w rodzaju psychologa, do rozmów na priv.

Na forum artystycznym - "moich młodych nauczycieli" [oraz sporo starszych], jak ich określiła moja stamtąd trenerka - również.

Natomiast doktor psychiatra, a później drugi, u którego byłem żeby co...? Potwierdził mi, że jednak mogę brać interferon, bo nie wiedziałem, czy mam wyrzuty sumienia za moje postępowanie w życiu. Nie dał pozwolenia.
Oboje stwierdzili, że to część moich urojeń, że ktoś się mną interesuje, a nawet śledzi, bo tak twierdziłem [no przecież chciałem aby to robili]. A moje niby-tutaj na forum odebrane jako introwertyczne zajęcia, to po prostu przejawy manii...
Aktualnie chyba tych wyrzutów sumienia nie mam, tłumaczę sobie, że stałem się bardziej moralny. Żal i złość, że nie jestem atrakcyjny dla ludzi jak ona:


- nie umiem obsługiwać akumulatora w samochodzie, ani jeździć nim (zwłaszcza w mieście), zresztą nie prowadzę od lat, nie interesowałem się
- tym bardziej - na motorze ["szosówka"]
- na łyżwach [szybkich i figurowych]
- pływać - w basenie, albo jeziorze
- ćwiczyć na siłowni
- zamawiać jedzenie w restauracji
- rozmawiać o kulturze [książki, film, podróże; niegdyś gra na bębnach, gitarze, cajonie...]
- obsługiwać smartfona
- iPoda
- pisać wierszem komedii
- zasiadać w samorządzie [szkolnym - i chyba studenckim...]

- *"Zdobyć przyjaciół i zjednać sobie ludzi"* ?

Zastanawiam się, kto na Medyczka.pl sugerował mi *książkę Susan Cain*, której semicka [/hebrajska... - nie w wiem jak się mówi...] wywarła na mnie takie wrażenie.

Że wziąłem się za robienie rzeczy...  :Frown:   bezsensownych? 

I to jest chyba ta miłość - idioty [Dostojewskiego - też mi pokazali].




coś takiego, co się czuje przy kimś, gdy ktoś wnosi do życia coś co zakwita w umyśle, promienieje
przynosi innym radość i ociera łzy.
To jednak nie ja.

----------


## stalker8

Działać nie zasiadać.
Dalej próbuję sobie i innym wpierać, że może być ze mnie kto? Fajny gość, w zmechaconych rozciągniętych dresach, podartych skarpetkach nawet nie zmienianych. Gdzieś uleciało, dziwne, z postu wyżej słowo - uroda.

----------


## stalker8

Taa... uroda - i miłość...

→ _youtube.com/watch?v=LuYqVS1-8TM W szkolnej piwnicy zorganizowali nielegalne walki [Szkoła odc. 502]_ 
Przypadkiem kliknąłem na yt. Skojarzyło się z tym co opowiadała o swojej kuzynce studiującej medycynę, ale to już pisałem tutaj; która znalazła sobie chłopaka na siłowni do intymnych spotkań, podczas których "mówiła, że jest fajnie" (ale nie do rozmów [bo i po co].

Tutaj polecono mi książkę tej Susan (Cain), zacząłem szukać o mózgu, natrafiając na poglądy Vetulaniego, które też stwierdziłem później, że najwyraźniej były jej znane - mnie nie. Tak to mój mózg po katolicku wychowany, opóźniony umysłowo, upośledzony, zaorała.
O to im chyba chodziło, gówno z tego zakwitnie. Mam się zgłosić po leki, albo nawet powiesić.

----------


## stlkr8

Czyli to koniec, mam bana na forum. Za zniesławienie i brak szacunku. Myślę, że wybudzę się za kilka godzin.
Ale daje to do myślenia, że nikomu nie zależy na moim życiu. Najbliższa rodzina... cóż...
Ktoś wyciągnął w moim profilu zasubskrybowany temat o środkach na potencję, żeby przypomnieć, jak na tamtych forach "robiłem ludziom pod górę" - jak mi to moja Pani nazwała. 
Czyli co dalej... Temat przepadnie wraz ze mną, bo pisanie spoza konta to już nie to - a liczyłem, wiadomo, na pomoc.
Nie zgłoszę się do poradni, po tym jak mnie tam potraktowano, zresztą wszędzie. I dziś wieczorem pokazałem, że mi się należy. No to skoro mi się należy, to nie mam po co iść. Do niczego nie dojdę, ale chciałem pokazać... to już było w temacie "nie chcę być tym kim jestem". - Ale nie mam zdolności, aby być kimś kto zasługuje na uznanie, no i do miłości którą mają ludzie... zdolni na nią zasłużyć, zapracować, a nie z chorą ambicją, wrogością. Terapia zakończona, niestety. No, ale i tak nie ma pomocy w takich przypadkach, z jakiej racji by miała być, trzeba zapłacić, dać pieniądze, pokazać, że się jest coś wartym, że ma się chęci. Myślę, że jednak się zgłoszę, może znajdę kogoś za pieniądze, kto wysłucha, ale  nie dam rady opowiedzieć tego w krótkim czasie, ani wracać do tej osoby, więc i tak poradnia(?). Wolałbym chyba śmierć, a przecież tu sugerowaliście jakieś środki na kaszel o działaniu narkotycznym, które mogą zabić...
Kto to sugerował, no czemu? - I tak łatwo trafiłem na informację o tym, że da się w ten sposób skończyć ze sobą?
Po drugie - jeśli niektóre treści przy próbie wpisywania nie przechodzą,
to chyba pozwolono mi tu zamieścić o Niej, żeby sprowokować, pokazać co o mnie myślicie, pozwolić popisać jeszcze chwilkę i zostawić z tym. Przykro mi. 
A może terapia, żebym był zdolny kochać tę jedną, a nie oglądać porno? Ale jej już nie ma, dlaczego coś sobie uroiłem, chciałem żeby była taka jak mi się przedstawiła na początku, ale do czego - do tego, co chciałem ukrywać przed światem, kim jestem.

----------


## stlkr8

Czy po lekach psychiatrycznych, nie będę tak bardzo wszystkiego brał do siebie... Czy jednak sugestie w poniższych tematach są skierowane właśnie do mnie, po tym co wpisałem powyżej. 

→ medyczka.pl/zab-madrosci-zatrzymany-czy-nie-61012

→ medyczka.pl/czy-mozna-schodzic-z-clonazepamu-60982

→ _medyczka.pl/maxon-active-dziala-56880/2#post177474_
Właściwie, to mój uszkodzony chorobą i sprany Jej (czyją?)  terapią mózg i tak jest odporny na dopaminę...? A pornografia coś tam na chwilę daje - nie mam pojęcia niestety.

Czy w ogóle niniejszy temat nie był prowokacją od samego początku, że to właśnie mnie  czeka: Będę bał się zasnąć, wiedząc, że nie prześpię nocy. Ale to nie jest strach, ani smutek - czuję się tak jak miało być.

Chciałbym jeszcze coś dodać, dla czytających, zanim temat przepadnie, a ja wraz z nim jeśli nie mogę się logować.  :Frown: 

Wiek jaki ona podaje na Couchsurfing, jest oczywiście odrobinę zaniżony - interesują ją młodsze osoby, którymi chyba łatwiej manipulować. Albo dużo starsze, jak ja - podobno już w szkole.

Nie podaje o sobie, że interesowała się ideologią satanistyczną przemycaną na tamtym forum, tak jak innymi skrajnościami zawierającymi się w obrębie kultury (tatuaże, hodowla pająków);
moda wśród młodzieży, ale to oczywiście, można powiedzieć, że tylko moje osobiste uprzedzenie.

Przypuszczam, że ktoś oprócz niej analizował te rozmowy telefoniczne, to chyba można łatwo nagrać... - niech będzie, że to mój kolejny objaw wytwórczy.

Jest niebezpieczna dla sprawiających problemy i bardzo użyteczna - dla elit.
Na wyższym poziomie rozwoju niż mój, to musi być ekscytujące dla wielu. Nikt nie zarzuci im zaburzeń psychicznych.

No głupek nie chciałem uważać co wypisuję na forach i tutaj też, no czemu to zrobiłem? Wyżej pisałem, że chciałem by się mną interesowano... ale jednak po tym jak mi pokazali, że mnie mają, że widzą [tamta wiadomość na priv], od tego zacząłem świrować jeszcze bardziej, dlatego tak napisałem o tym tutaj.
A tu ktoś wszedł za mną. Nawet informowałem, na obu forach, że tutaj jestem; z niebieskiego początkowo próbowali zaproponować zajęcie się czymś, ale okazałem się niezdolny pójść za tym, aby pracować nad umiejętnościami dla lepszej samooceny, za słaby. Wolałem ulec swojej skłonności (chuci), rozpamiętywać, obwiniać.
No ile jeszcze wytrzymam, czy wykończę się przez brak ruchu, czy zginę przez głupotę od ciosu.

----------


## stalker8

Wątek się tak rozrósł, że chyba nikt go nie będzie analizował, a tymczasem

tak jak obiecałem dziś→ _medyczka.pl/lek-depakine-depresja-u-16-a-61028#post177540_
pora dopełnić - przedstawienie postaci:

→ medyczka.pl/*ciotka-oczernia-mnie-i-krytykuje*-60850#post176833
No, ale ta "Ciotka", która się kojarzy, to jakby ja - albo też *objaw wytwórczy*, że się z opisaną wyżej Ciotką teraz porównuję, a wcześniej... "ciotką tankistą" - zostałem nazwany

 no tutaj:

→ _cloud.mail.ru/public/6Nun/RLGTKyGGb_
I jeszcze:
→ _cloud.mail.ru/public/Gi9k/6SoqLbS3z_
 - zanim zniknęły z mapki białe punkciki, a potem (obrazek wyżej), tak nacisnąłem prntscreen, żeby nie było widać skąd jestem...

Widać, natomiast, że dziś urodziny obchodzi... - tak! - _Raskolnikow_. Wysłałem mu normalne życzenia.

Z wdzięczności, po tym jak wczoraj wieczorem Medyczka.pl odblokowała mi dostęp do swojego forum. Zablokowany za to:
→ _medyczka.pl/tabletki-poronne-wroclaw-ktory-lekarz-57147#post177455_

***
Oprócz avatara z dupkiem żołędnym, przedstawienie mojej postaci, rozpocząłem na tamtym forum od zamieszczenia takich nagrań - z tym że, od razu uwaga: Poprzednio wgrane na mail.ru (nawet jedno prezentowałem tu)  nie miało takich przerażających, grobowych odgłosów... Dzisiejsze ma - proszę posłuchać, jak to brzmi:

→ _cloud.mail.ru/public/3vwo/s5GePPJLc_
→ _cloud.mail.ru/public/69Zp/pHtwD2Kis_

***A oto - jak dziś wygląda u mnie You Tube:

→ _cloud.mail.ru/public/LbMX/wM2qWqcCp_
→ _youtube.com/watch?v=rgU7G5iEDF4_
*Michał Stochel - Flick Flack - YouTube*

Albo to:
→ _cloud.mail.ru/public/Ajgq/SBVyRcG7X_ 
Nie wiedzieć czemu wyświetlane przez Google w wynikach, przy nagraniu Michałka.

Czy jednak wiedzieć:
→ _medyczka.pl/zawroty-glowy-nudnosci-dyskomfort-podczas-57797#post163629_
→ *medyczka.pl/rybi-zapach-penisa-i-problem-58785*

...I wreszcie:
→ *cloud.mail.ru/public/56p1/azTdKkj3t*
→ _youtube.com/watch?v=JfPjhG6msS8_
*Maksymilian.*

I... - jego świat? ↓
→ _youtube.com/watch?v=1BatElL2xeY_

do którego wszedłem z "wielką gębą".

***No i co z takim zrobić, z taką złą "ciotką". Żeby Michałek nie zachorował przez żołędnego,

żeby stał się dla ludzi tym kim może być.

Uwieść. Dama karo - wiedziałem o symbolice tej karty, jeszcze wtedy sprawdziłem w Google: fałszywa przyjaciółka.


→ _medyczka.pl/przedszkole-dla-dziecka-z-autyzmem-45934#post171062_

→ _forum.pclab.pl/topic/940340-Czy-milosc-jest-dla-Ciebie-najwazniejsza-w-zyciu/page__view__findpost__p__14691352_

----------


## stalker8

→_ medyczka.pl/klotnie-w-domu-zle-samopoczucie-61051#post177654_



> →_medyczka.pl/strach-przed-niezasnieciem-fobia-60815#post177214_
> A ja niziny społeczne, nie patrycjat.
> 
> Na początku wysłałem jej w moim stylu pytanie: czego szuka na forum, czy by nie chciała... swojego nauczyciela, sprawiała takie wrażenie reklamując się, że szuka kogoś jak na filmie z YT, który pokazała - z facetem po trzydziestce, żyjącym w zabałaganionym mieszkaniu (na wsi?); ubrania na podłodze, za to z gitarą i papierosem w buzi,
> 
> który ma już o tyle do przodu, że opowiada do kamery (może z laptopa), jak na tej gitarze grać akord d-moll; oczywiście rzecz dzieje się w Rosji... ;]
> 
> No, ale to było pięć lat temu. Aktualnie jest u mnie:
> →_medyczka.pl/andropauza-objawy-1586_
> ...


Tymczasem wczoraj - ewidentnie - nie mogłem się zalogować do skrzynki (webmail), pomimo poprawnego podania hasła. Z którymś razem w końcu, dopiero po weryfikacji przez podanie... informacji o sobie w odpowiedzi na pytanie odblokowujące... - keylogger?? A co za różnica teraz.

Nie było żadnej tamtych współpracy z niebieskim forum, najwyżej zwykłe śledzenie (skrypty na stronie, nie wiem, nie znam się) - moje urojenie, że ktoś chciał czuwać nade mną, abym się nie skaleczył bardziej, no debilne; po prostu wpisałem w Google wtedy św rozalia - czemu nie wcześniej, jak dopiero gdy na niebieskim przeczytałem coś co mnie naprowadziło.

→ _cloclo41.datacloudmail.ru/weblink/view/Cm3n/NqW11wgiU?etag=4A7830ADB9CB2FB3E7C7968B9F95544C824  B4E75&key=a0361f8c9416b8f6567d305cb9a693af4821a487_
No i tyle, wpis jest chyba kompletny; jeśli ktoś mnie znajdzie, a to chyba łatwo, to będzie wiedział z kim /z czym ma do czynienia.

----------


## stalker8

odwrotnie: niebieskiego forum z tamtymi, współpracy, nie.

----------


## stalker8

_→ medyczka.pl/zaburzenia-w-codziennym-funkcjonowaniu-niedotlenienie-61080#post178429_



> *Ale ja nie żegnam.*
> 
> → _historia.org.pl/2015/07/08/bolszewicka-rewolucja-seksualna/_
> → _new.org.pl/2048-seks-za-zelazna-kurtyna_
> 
> → _pressmania.pl/pamieci-aleksandry-kollataj/
> Czy Kołłontaj była twórcą Święta Kobiet? A przynajmniej umiejscowienia go w kalendarzu?
> Prawdopodobnie tak._
> 
> ...


Pokazano mi możliwości - zamarznąć w przeręblu, albo w niego wyjść. Jednak nie umiem nic z tym zrobić.

----------


## stalker8

Gówno nie możliwości. Zabawa w hartowanie ciała i umysłu - tylko że w grupie takich-to morsów, na podobnym poziomie materialnym i społecznym, a nie nędzarzy jak ja.

Dwa linki, dla odwiedzających ten zawłaszczony przeze mnie wątek:

→ _focus.pl/artykul/chemiczna-ukladanka-mechanizmy-wyboru-partnera_

→_focus.pl/artykul/jak-przezyc-rozstanie-jest-wyjscie-z-piekla?page=1_



> „Inni dorastają w domach, gdzie nie ma miłości, panuje chaos i napięcie, a odtrącenie jest chlebem powszednim, przez co lgną do partnera, czepiają się go kurczowo albo przejawiają inne oznaki bezbronności”


Tak to dałem się wrobić. W nieznane mi kwestie.



> Jeśli nic ci nie pomaga – skontaktuj się z psychologiem lub psychiatrą. Być może powinieneś przejść psychoterapię, a może ulgę przyniosą ci leki antydepresyjne. Dzięki nim ból psychiczny i fizyczny zacznie ustępować, podobnie jak obsesyjne myśli, rozpacz i tęsknota. Wróci apetyt, przespane noce i motywacja do działania. Musisz jednak pamiętać o dwóch rzeczach: żaden lek nie usunie bólu całkowicie, a wszystkie mają niekorzystne skutki uboczne (np. osłabienie funkcji seksualnych, apatia). Nie każdy lek przyniesie też ulgę każdemu, lecz współpracując z lekarzem, można dopasować odpowiedni środek.


Liczyłem właśnie na antydepresant, a dostałem przeciwpsychotyczny. Potem jeszcze narobiłem głupot, gadatliwy, choćby tutaj, dalsze uzależnienie. Zmarnowany czas, bo ktoś tak chce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

youtube.com/watch?v=Pt0UmOabgME
Mroczna strony leków antydepresyjnych i przeciwlękowych. Warto zobaczyć.

----------


## indoet93

terima kasih

----------


## stalker8

> youtube.com/watch?v=Pt0UmOabgME
> Mroczna strony leków antydepresyjnych i przeciwlękowych. Warto zobaczyć.


Tak to mój wpis, na co liczyłem durny nie logując się.
...słabo się czuję, ciężko...
Wracając do forum akordeonowego,
Pan Maxymilian, obrońca małoletnich, to jaki am miał avatar w 2009 roku, 
→ _youtube.com/watch?v=8a-0-Q7Bbz0_
czy nie z krasnalem ogrodowym, który 'stoi' mu na tle krawata, a potem jaki - mroczny, prawie jak pani psychologBMW, a teraz żaden. No bracia Blochowie od metalu i pająków, czy ci z mam talent, którego nie mając tvn w 2009 nie widziałem.
→_medyczka.pl/zaburzenia-w-codziennym-funkcjonowaniu-niedotlenienie-61080#post178076_
Forum nie dla słabych psychicznie wieśniaków, medyczka.pl zresztą też.

----------


## stalker8

Czy te moje _luminacje_ prowadzą jednak do czegoś...? Samo rozstanie z moją panią przebiegało na dobicie, z wyłączeniem internetu w czasie rozmowy z nią na Skypie, potem przy próbach logowania na ich forum; potem przeprogramowanie routera przez isp; potem tam siedziałem trochę otrzymując deprymujące informacje - na priv, od użytkownika, który się rzekomo też leczył psychicznie; albo "w okienku na dole - do interpretacji"; tamten - opowiadał mi o naturze Boga, który najwyraźniej nie kocha takich jak ja; i, że być może Judasz, który się powiesił - jednak został zbawiony. :] - Zachęta??

W 2011, dostałem tam wiadomość od użytkownika 'poszukiwacz' - zwalczającego anarchię ;/ - i w rozmowie, która się wywiązała, wspomniał chyba nawiązując do trochę brutalnej gry "Maz Payne 2", w którą wtedy grywałem, że jego synek był świadkiem jak sarenka nie pojechała do szpitala, tylko dostała od leśniczego w głowę ze śrutówki.  Pomyślałem, że chcą abym się zmienił. A pisał też ten Poszukiwacz, że wyśledził w internecie niejakiego Telemaha - który chwalił się nieswoim nagraniem, a potem zdemaskowany uciekł - że wie, gdzie jest, czym się zajmuje, co robi jego brat, itp. A potem okazało się, że zaczął się podpisywać, ten poszukiwacz, że to on jest 'Telemah' → no "Hame-let", prawdaż - który wg Różewicza "nawet oddychać nie umiał", a miał na tamtym forum lewicowe poglądy - zwalczane przez dwudziestoletnią Panią Olgę, która mnie tak swoją ekstrawagancją...
***Teraz tak:
Jeszcze raz: → _focus.pl/artykul/jak-przezyc-rozstanie-jest-wyjscie-z-piekla_



> Jeśli czegoś potrzebujemy, wydziela się dopamina, która daje motywację do działania. Gdy osiągniemy cel, mózg produkuje serotoninę, dzięki której odczuwamy satysfakcję. Jeśli oczekiwana nagroda nie nadchodzi, neurony wytwarzające dopaminę przedłużają jej działanie. Zwiększa się determinacja, nadchodzi niepokój. Wraz z rosnącą ilością dopaminy spada poziom serotoniny – uwalnia się agresja.


 Chyba trochę namieszane, ale dalej:
→  _focus.pl/artykul/mozg-do-naprawy-11-pytan-o-choroby-psychiczne_
...tak się edukuję ostatnio - jeszcze nie biorę leków... ;/



> 3. DLACZEGO CHORZY NA SCHIZOFRENIĘ SŁYSZĄ GŁOSY?
> Prawdopodobnie odpowiada za to zwiększona aktywność dopaminy, która jest istotnym neuroprzekaźnikiem w naszym mózgu. Kiedy jest jej za dużo – „mózg szaleje”, bo dochodzi do swoistej komunikacji między częściami mózgu, które u zdrowego człowieka nie mają ze sobą żadnego połączenia. Dlatego chorzy na schizofrenię otrzymują m.in. leki zmniejszające aktywność dopaminy.


A tutaj - o roli dopaminy powstawaniu uzależnień:
→ _brainmax.pl/blog-post/czym-jest-neuroplastycznosc-mozgu_

No, wiem jak to wygląda co piszę, że tu specjaliści, a nie forum młodzieżowe...
Jednak ów Maksymilian, oprócz tego, że natychmiast usunął konto "Rosally" jak tylko łyknąłem przynętę, to dwa lata później gdy wróciłem  - napisał i zaraz skasował, że to moje pisanie to terapia w chorobie.

Przez większość życia szukałem sobie zajęć, których wykonywanie miało być taką nagrodą.

Inny wątek to, dlaczego psychiatra w 2014 powieziała, że masturbacja i oglądanie pornografii to samoleczenie - ale nie wpisała w dokumentację... No jakie to samoleczenie?? Toż uzależnienie i brak woli.. - jak już linkowałem z Wikipedii (→ zaspokojenie seksualne, artykuł).

I w świetle tego co piszą na focus.pl - nie dawanie sobie szansy na podniesienie poziomu serotoniny, która jak mi się wydaje jest związana z ogólnym poczuciem szczęścia, nie tylko wypełnieniem zadania. Z tym jak odczuwamy swoją wartość. No i leki mi tego nie zastąpią. Ani chodzenie do psychologa w poradni, która...

- moim zdaniem, obrała sobie za cel deprymować, aby ten poziom serotoniny nie wzrósł, skoro przejawiałem myśli o zachowaniach... a nie powiem. Ale Marlena mówiła o tym na samym początku, że ludzie wykolejeni, przegrani, uciekają w takie - szukają mocnych wrażeń w pornografii, prostytucji, złodziejstwie, również przemocy. U mnie to była jeszcze nie tak dawno agresja - właśnie wobec kobiet, w pracy; a na tamtym forum zaczepianie na priv; potem przecież na drugim - to samo...
Widzę to.
I to trwa. Wysłałem w wiadomości do Pani Psycholog BMW (niezbyt starannie spisane, ale trudno).

*No to wyjaśniłem, chyba udany wpis.* Teraz decyzja jak postąpić, czy brać leki (rezygnując z tych perwersyjnych przyjemności), czy - i to też jest objaw - znowu się odizolować, zrezygnować z pracy, bo spowodowałem, że mam tam opresje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też miałam podobnie zaczęlam brać sine leki, ale bałam, że się uzależnie, więc stopniowo schodziłam na coś łagodniejszego ziołowego, teraz pół h przed zasnięciem biorę nervomix sen i mi wystarcza

----------


## sltkr8

Jak już pisałem, mam bana na logowanie. Ktoś być może prowokuje abym się wpisał, ale mam nowe informacje, więc zrobię to, bo może komuś się przyda.



> Ja też miałam podobnie zaczęlam brać sine leki, ale bałam, że się uzależnie, więc stopniowo schodziłam na coś łagodniejszego ziołowego, teraz pół h przed zasnięciem biorę nervomix sen i mi wystarcza


Na krótką metę, bo na dłuższą wszystko może uzależnić.
Jest też trochę tak jak mówi dr Tomasz Witkowski - stan psychiczny się zmienia. Co nie znaczy, że samopoczucie  bez leków (przynoszących ulgę farmaceutyków) jeśli się polepszy, to nie wróci gorsze - bo wróci. 
I to decyzja chorego, czy się zdecyduje je brać, czy pozostać z tym co jest. Ja - pisałem, że zaburzenie afektu, depresja; lęk i stany psychotyczne to już nie. Strach przed miejscem pracy, przed życiem w miejscu, gdzie mieszkam - tak.

Nowe informacje, są takie, że po rozmowie z lekarzem poz, dowiedziałem się, że z neurohormonów nie tylko dopamina i serotonina, których poziom /wychwyt są modyfikowane w psychiatrii za pomocą neuroleptyków, czy antydepresantów (o innych lekach wiem tak samo prawie nic). A poziom tychże jest zdaje się osobniczy - tak jak różne osobniczo reakcje na te same bodźce. Na ile wynikają one z doświadczeń, uwarunkowanych zachowań... ;]
To właśnie, sprawia, że trudno przewidzieć działanie leków, które reakcje na te bodźce mają zmieniać - stępiać afekt?Zazwyczaj wejście w leki, oznacza branie ich na stałe, z okresami przerw. Czyli leczenie objawowe. I skutki uboczne - zwłaszcza po dłuższym czasie.
I teraz - na co się kto decyduje...

Aktualnie, wskutek tego, że... 
w miejscu pracy, ktoś nie zechciał tolerować moich ironicznych żartów i gadania niestety obraźliwych głupot, tego co wydaje mi się, że mi ktoś nawet wybaczy, bo jestem chory - dwa lata dopiekania grzejnikami tam i już sam widok tych osób wyzwala odruch Pawłowa. Przegrzewam się.
_→neuropsychologia.org/noradrenalina_



> NA pełni rolę we wzbudzaniu, przyśpieszaniu, przetwarzaniu, pamięci, w uzależnieniach, a także regulacji pewnych funkcji autonomicznych np. temperatury wewnętrznej.


Choć doktor powiedział, że to nie tylko od tego neuroprzekaźnika zależy, ale właśnie - jak sam powiedziałem przy nim - od tego, co powstaje w mózgu wskutek warunkowania. - Wyuczenia.
Że najpierw w tym uczeniu, wskutek bodźca powstają impulsy elektryczne, które po czasie (nie wiem jak długim), zmieniają chemię mózgu - wywołują reakcję chemiczną, czyli trwały efekt.

Jako przykład podał osoby biorące udział w maratonie w wodach arktycznych - ich układy nerwowe są do tego wytrenowane. 

Można też zwiększyć tolerancję wysiłku u chorych na sm, wykonując ćwiczenia oporowe - to wiedziałem wcześniej. Jest to jednak trudne, gdyż nie mogą ćwiczyć do zakwasów. A ja mam jeszcze zniszczony kręgosłup i niestety też stawy (zzsk; i źle ćwiczyłem, kolano chyba po zadawnionej kontuzji).
A tolerancję temperatury, jak sugerowano mi na innym forum, przez wyziębianie do lekkiej hipotermii - ale tego chyba nikt nie robi. ...To inny temat, dygresja.

 Objawy neurologiczne, ostatnio ostro, znaczny spadek sił, choć mogę chodzić i jestem, jak na popołudnie, względnie nieźle skoncentrowany - parę dni zwolnienia i lepszy sen, choć wczoraj wieczorem bardzo słabo.
Nie mam tam po co wracać, czyli zostanę bez pieniędzy przy rodzicach.

Od lutego/marca - nie odszukam wpisu tutaj, gdzie pisałem, że po tym jak w końcu przyszło mi tam wrócić, na nową umowę, a bałem się. I odreagowałem bluzgając komuś w prywatnej wiadomości na forum akordeonowym i jakoś przypadkiem w Google znalazłem Marlenę... Tamten nie odebrał nawet, ale administracja ma dostęp, jak na każdym zresztą...  Powtarzam się.

Skończy się zwolnienie, a oni mnie tam zmasakrują - bo boję się nie wrócić. Czuję się marnie, to nie przejdzie już. Tyle. Polecajcie co tam chcecie - Nervomix, Sildenafil, którego działanie to przypadkiem odkryty skutek uboczny →zdrowie.gazeta.pl/Zdrowie/1,101717,11263755,Viagra_i_jej_tajemnice___15_lat_  minelo.html
Tak jak, o ile mi wiadomo, z pierwszymi lekami w psychiatrii - nie rezultat poszukiwań.

_→prawo.money.pl/kodeks/karny/czesc-szczegolna/rozdzial-xix-przestepstwa-przeciwko-zyciu-i-zdrowiu/art-160

→polki.pl/zdrowie/choroby,objawy-stwardnienia-rozsianego-jak-je-szybko-rozpoznac,10413315,artykul.html_

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też miałam podobnie zaczęlam brać sine leki, ale bałam, że się uzależnie, więc stopniowo schodziłam na coś łagodniejszego ziołowego, teraz pół h przed zasnięciem biorę nervomix sen i mi wystarcza


Można stosować doraźnie, przy zwiększonym napięciu nerwowym, także w dzień. Jeśli jednak widzimy, że środki ziołowe nie działają tak jak wcześniej, to lepiej udać się do lekarza. Depresja jest chorobą, nad którą można zapanować przez dobranie leków, a także psychoterapię. Nic z tym nie robiąc tylko się bardziej wyniszczasz, a nieraz cierpi przy tym otoczenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie warto dać sobie szansę. Poza tym każdy powinien zatroszczyć się o siebie samego. Dobry psycholog może tylko pomóc ranking.abczdrowie.pl/ Może okazać się, że ciężko będzie nam rozwiązać samodzielnie nasze problemy. Czasem samo wypowiedzenie na głos tego co nas dręczy może pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

DObry psycholog jak najbardziej powinien pomoc i dzięki temu możesz pozbyć się lęków i nerwów, ale dobrze też robic coś samemu, żeby trochę się uspokoić, mnie na pewno pomagają długie spacery, medytacja i czasem biorę też nervomix, jak nie mam czasu na relaks

----------


## Gina Akpang

jeżeli masz takie problemy, to może najlepiej udac się do specjalisty jakim jest psycholog? Najlepiej pójść do na taką kosnultację. Jak jesteś z Mińska Mazowieckiego to bardzo polecam Ci Centrum Psychologiczne Sens.  Byłam tutaj na terapii, ponieważ miałam straszna depresje. Była na terapii indywidualnej.

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie podniósł mi się tu status, raczej ktoś chciał sprawdzić sprowokować mnie?, odkopano naraz ileś tematów na forum z moim udziałem, nie wiedzieć czemu akurat w tym ktoś zamieścił swoją kontrowersyjną reklamę. Ale to forum traktuję jako miejsce sugestii do mojego stanu zdrowia, co wynika z mojej skłonności, że widzę to czego nie ma w tym co ktoś napisze, albo - jak w tym wątku? tylko wklei swój tekst reklamowy. Po co się pcham w takie miejsca, bo mam skłonność też do kontrowersyjnych wypowiedzi medyczka.pl/makijaz-permanentny-warszawa-8531/2#post190680 są jeszcze inne fora medyczne, gdzie można się też nie mało dowiedzieć o sobie, ale ja mam nawyki z tego które mnie tu naprowadziło, jak pisałem nawet o tym tutaj, że gdzieś około początku dwa tysiące jedenastego, ale wtedy nie zwracałem uwagi co się tu dzieje, tak jak większość normalnych ludzi. Ktoś mi napisał na priv, tam, prawie wprost, że jest śledzenie, a nawet wyklikałem w google strony-narzędzia, gdzie można sprawdzić gdzie kto chodził po internecie i zrobiła się u mnie taka lekka paranoja i z tym funkcjonuję i mogę powiedzieć, że już mam to gdzieś co kto o mnie uważa w internecie, na forach gdzie byłem. Jeszcze raz powiem dziś, że nie warto robić niczego ryzykownego, żeby się od razu po tym dręczyć, albo po czasie jak się człowiek więcej o sobie zrozumie, albo o innych ludziach z którymi miał lub ma kontakt, bo to o to chodzi jak się też to wyobrażenie o ludziach zmienia, to jest banalne że tak jest, tylko ja głupi nie wiedziałem, że lepiej niektórych rzeczy nie widzieć, nie wiedzieć, myślę, że sporo osób tak właśnie działa i mają się dobrze; mają swój świat, swoich znajomych, robią to co się sprawdza, a ja głupi szukałem wrażeń, w internecie, bo w życiu to nic nie wiem co ani gdzie, a tu się mądrzę co znalazłem na Youtubie i inyych tym pouczam? Po co! Bo się boję, że mi coś zrobią, albo chciałbym mieć kogoś zaufanego. Boję się, że mnie choroba i tak położy do łóżka, a lekarze i inni ludzie to wiedzą, albo chociaż i tak mają gdzieś, a czasem czuję się tak słabo jak dziś przed osiemnastą (teraz jest dwudziesta, ale forum przestawia godziny moich wpisów, kara), i tak można lata przeleżeć zanim się umrze, no i jak tu się nie dręczyć; i nie wiem czym się zająć, żeby się tego nie bać, to niby dotykam tematów tabu tutaj i gdzie nie wlezę (drugie forum, trzecie), no głupi, a ludzi to wnerwia i mnie wtedy zgnoją. Niepewność jutra, nic nie mam i ten  status niski, to jak prosiłem post wyżej o pomoc, to tak naprawdę, nie że  kpiłem, że mi nikt nie pomoże, a i tak nie pomoże, fora nie są od pomocy, internet jest raczej do pokazywania swoich zasobów i statusu - też jest o tym na kanale "nie wiem ale się dowiem" _→ youtube.com/watch?v=Naw4Gn3EONA Dlaczego ludzie kłamią? Nie wiem, ale się dowiem! Opublikowany 5 mar 2019_; tak że tyle i spokój, chyba temat zakończony, jak ktoś odgrzebie to się nie odzywam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

_→ medyczka.pl/bole-galki-ocznej-glowy-oraz-63826#post190686_
Tak więc ta (i druga, wcześniej) panie doktor, powiedziały ostatnio to samo, że zanik nerwów wzrokowych to w tej chorobie z wiekiem, demielinizacja i atrofia nerwów wzrokowych i tych od mięśni oczu, których oczywiście nazwy już nie pamiętam.
A nie śpi się z powodu... - dzięki medyczka.pl natrafiłem też, jednak dopiero ostatnio - _spłaszczenia_ rytmu dobowego w tej chorobie, tzn. wysiadają hormony, bo szyszynka, nadnercza, to i depresyjność jest. A inny dokument pdf, wspomina, że to właśnie typowe u pacjentów z tak umiejscowionymi zmianami jak u mnie w opisie badania. Opis zaś podaje jedynie różnice względem poprzedniego, do samych płytek nikt nie zagląda, także Zus. ;] Tak dla Waszej wiadomości: Można wykonać badanie na silniejszym aparacie, w większych miastach, ale też pozostaje kwestia szczegółowości opisu żeby wiedzieć dla siebie.

----------


## Ida56

A czym dokładnie spowodowane jest te strach przed niezaśnięciem? Bo nie rozumiem? Jak czegos nie doczytałam to przepraszam. Nic innego nie pomoże jak: wizyta u neurologa. albo też wizyta na konsultacji psychologicznej w jakims ośrodku. Z mojej strony polecam pscyhologiczne Sens w Mińsku Mazowieckim jak jestes gdzieś tam z okolic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze raz. W trakcie pisania moderatorzy mają dostęp do tego co użytkownik forum robi, ale mogą też dostawiać swoje trzy grosze i po dłuższym czasie, dopisać mu coś. A takie książki -  z tłumaczeniem co znaczy słowo "dymorfizm", dla jakiej klienteli są pisane.
W zasadzie wywalone w błoto pieniądze. Błoto. Zajmowanie się czymś na siłę, jaki to mądry jestem. A na innych forach mnie nie lubią, bo im nawredziłem i spadnie sprzedaż, więc wiedząc, że siedzę raptem na kilku stronach w internecie, sprawdzam co kto gdzieś napisze.....ależ jestem zmęczony jednak.
A pani doktor neurolog, ale nie ta wyjazdowa, tylko ta, która praktycznie wystawia mnie za drzwi, jak przyjdę - no ile? - raz na dwa lata, bo nie mam po co; mówi, że takie czytanki, to są akademickie wywody. A tu moderacja może tak zrobić, że samych literówek będę wyglądał na Dałna. Z tych odkryć neurobiologii, neuropsychologii - nic dla mnie nie wynika, bo że orzechy, albo ryby warto jeść to wszędzie piszą i gadają. Zabijanie czasu. Książki i chwalenie się nimi to młody wiek. W starszym to ludzie chwalą się tym co materialnie zdobyli,
a nie tym na co można zagadać dziewczynę, że się jest rokującym społecznie - a i tak odejdzie bo ma prawo. Mam przyklepany wyrok - stwardnienie rozsiane, zaburzenia psychiczne, zzsk, ogólnie marny wygląd, wiek, pochodzenie społeczne, życiorys i co jeszcze. Wiedza o oksytocynie - a kogo to obchodzi? Tych co śpiewają? Warto ich naśladować? A kogo mogę naśladować - chory i nie młody? Do czego dążyć, co mogą robić zdrowi? Wymądrzać się? Nie mając dokąd pójść, ani sił, siedzieć w domu. Tam dalej też coś jest o tym, ale nie chce mi się drugi raz czytać. Tabletkę już wziąłem; i spać. Ileż więcej energii nawet rok temu, a to było jak mnie sponiewierała choroba przecież, ale liczyłem że to minie. A teraz... każdy kontakt z ludźmi to porażka. I cios za odzywanie się - no to tutaj przypomnienie, to za inne forum przecież, tam żebym był cicho. Jeszcze raz. W trakcie pisania moderatorzy mają dostęp do tego co użytkownik forum robi, ale mogą też dostawiać swoje trzy grosze i po dłuższym czasie, dopisać mu coś. A takie książki -  z tłumaczeniem co znaczy słowo "dymorfizm", dla jakiej klienteli są pisane.
W zasadzie wywalone w błoto pieniądze. Błoto. Zajmowanie się czymś na siłę, jaki to mądry jestem. A na innych forach mnie nie lubią, bo im nawredziłem i spadnie sprzedaż, więc wiedząc, że siedzę raptem na kilku stronach w internecie, sprawdzam co kto gdzieś napisze.....ależ jestem zmęczony jednak.
A pani doktor neurolog, ale nie ta wyjazdowa, tylko ta, która praktycznie wystawia mnie za drzwi, jak przyjdę - no ile? - raz na dwa lata, bo nie mam po co; mówi, że takie czytanki, to są akademickie wywody. A tu moderacja może tak zrobić, że samych literówek będę wyglądał na Dałna. Z tych odkryć neurobiologii, neuropsychologii - nic dla mnie nie wynika, bo że orzechy, albo ryby warto jeść to wszędzie piszą i gadają. Zabijanie czasu. Książki i chwalenie się nimi to młody wiek. W starszym to ludzie chwalą się tym co materialnie zdobyli,
a nie tym na co można zagadać dziewczynę, że się jest rokującym społecznie - a i tak odejdzie bo ma prawo. Mam przyklepany wyrok - stwardnienie rozsiane, zaburzenia psychiczne, zzsk, ogólnie marny wygląd, wiek, pochodzenie społeczne, życiorys i co jeszcze. Wiedza o oksytocynie - a kogo to obchodzi? Tych co śpiewają? Warto ich naśladować? A kogo mogę naśladować - chory i nie młody? Do czego dążyć, co mogą robić zdrowi? Wymądrzać się? Nie mając dokąd pójść, ani sił, siedzieć w domu. Tam dalej też coś jest o tym, ale nie chce mi się drugi raz czytać. Tabletkę już wziąłem; i spać. Ileż więcej energii nawet rok temu, a to było jak mnie sponiewierała choroba przecież, ale liczyłem że to minie. A teraz... każdy kontakt z ludźmi to porażka. I cios za odzywanie się - no to tutaj przypomnienie, to za inne forum przecież, tam żebym był cicho. Jeszcze raz. W trakcie pisania moderatorzy mają dostęp do tego co użytkownik forum robi, ale mogą też dostawiać swoje trzy grosze i po dłuższym czasie, dopisać mu coś. A takie książki -  z tłumaczeniem co znaczy słowo "dymorfizm", dla jakiej klienteli są pisane.
W zasadzie wywalone w błoto pieniądze. Błoto. Zajmowanie się czymś na siłę, jaki to mądry jestem. A na innych forach mnie nie lubią, bo im nawredziłem i spadnie sprzedaż, więc wiedząc, że siedzę raptem na kilku stronach w internecie, sprawdzam co kto gdzieś napisze.....ależ jestem zmęczony jednak.
A pani doktor neurolog, ale nie ta wyjazdowa, tylko ta, która praktycznie wystawia mnie za drzwi, jak przyjdę - no ile? - raz na dwa lata, bo nie mam po co; mówi, że takie czytanki, to są akademickie wywody. A tu moderacja może tak zrobić, że samych literówek będę wyglądał na Dałna. Z tych odkryć neurobiologii, neuropsychologii - nic dla mnie nie wynika, bo że orzechy, albo ryby warto jeść to wszędzie piszą i gadają. Zabijanie czasu. Książki i chwalenie się nimi to młody wiek. W starszym to ludzie chwalą się tym co materialnie zdobyli,
a nie tym na co można zagadać dziewczynę, że się jest rokującym społecznie - a i tak odejdzie bo ma prawo. Mam przyklepany wyrok - stwardnienie rozsiane, zaburzenia psychiczne, zzsk, ogólnie marny wygląd, wiek, pochodzenie społeczne, życiorys i co jeszcze. Wiedza o oksytocynie - a kogo to obchodzi? Tych co śpiewają? Warto ich naśladować? A kogo mogę naśladować - chory i nie młody? Do czego dążyć, co mogą robić zdrowi? Wymądrzać się? Nie mając dokąd pójść, ani sił, siedzieć w domu. Tam dalej też coś jest o tym, ale nie chce mi się drugi raz czytać. Tabletkę już wziąłem; i spać. Ileż więcej energii nawet rok temu, a to było jak mnie sponiewierała choroba przecież, ale liczyłem że to minie. A teraz... każdy kontakt z ludźmi to porażka. I cios za odzywanie się - no to tutaj przypomnienie, to za inne forum przecież, tam żebym był cicho. Jeszcze raz. W trakcie pisania moderatorzy mają dostęp do tego co użytkownik forum robi, ale mogą też dostawiać swoje trzy grosze i po dłuższym czasie, dopisać mu coś. A takie książki -  z tłumaczeniem co znaczy słowo "dymorfizm", dla jakiej klienteli są pisane.
W zasadzie wywalone w błoto pieniądze. Błoto. Zajmowanie się czymś na siłę, jaki to mądry jestem. A na innych forach mnie nie lubią, bo im nawredziłem i spadnie sprzedaż, więc wiedząc, że siedzę raptem na kilku stronach w internecie, sprawdzam co kto gdzieś napisze.....ależ jestem zmęczony jednak.
A pani doktor neurolog, ale nie ta wyjazdowa, tylko ta, która praktycznie wystawia mnie za drzwi, jak przyjdę - no ile? - raz na dwa lata, bo nie mam po co; mówi, że takie czytanki, to są akademickie wywody. A tu moderacja może tak zrobić, że samych literówek będę wyglądał na Dałna. Z tych odkryć neurobiologii, neuropsychologii - nic dla mnie nie wynika, bo że orzechy, albo ryby warto jeść to wszędzie piszą i gadają. Zabijanie czasu. Książki i chwalenie się nimi to młody wiek. W starszym to ludzie chwalą się tym co materialnie zdobyli,
a nie tym na co można zagadać dziewczynę, że się jest rokującym społecznie - a i tak odejdzie bo ma prawo. Mam przyklepany wyrok - stwardnienie rozsiane, zaburzenia psychiczne, zzsk, ogólnie marny wygląd, wiek, pochodzenie społeczne, życiorys i co jeszcze. Wiedza o oksytocynie - a kogo to obchodzi? Tych co śpiewają? Warto ich naśladować? A kogo mogę naśladować - chory i nie młody? Do czego dążyć, co mogą robić zdrowi? Wymądrzać się? Nie mając dokąd pójść, ani sił, siedzieć w domu. Tam dalej też coś jest o tym, ale nie chce mi się drugi raz czytać. Tabletkę już wziąłem; i spać. Ileż więcej energii nawet rok temu, a to było jak mnie sponiewierała choroba przecież, ale liczyłem że to minie. A teraz... każdy kontakt z ludźmi to porażka. I cios za odzywanie się - no to tutaj przypomnienie, to za inne forum przecież, tam żebym był cicho. Jeszcze raz. W trakcie pisania moderatorzy mają dostęp do tego co użytkownik forum robi, ale mogą też dostawiać swoje trzy grosze i po dłuższym czasie, dopisać mu coś. A takie książki -  z tłumaczeniem co znaczy słowo "dymorfizm", dla jakiej klienteli są pisane.
W zasadzie wywalone w błoto pieniądze. Błoto. Zajmowanie się czymś na siłę, jaki to mądry jestem. A na innych forach mnie nie lubią, bo im nawredziłem i spadnie sprzedaż, więc wiedząc, że siedzę raptem na kilku stronach w internecie, sprawdzam co kto gdzieś napisze.....ależ jestem zmęczony jednak.
A pani doktor neurolog, ale nie ta wyjazdowa, tylko ta, która praktycznie wystawia mnie za drzwi, jak przyjdę - no ile? - raz na dwa lata, bo nie mam po co; mówi, że takie czytanki, to są akademickie wywody. A tu moderacja może tak zrobić, że samych literówek będę wyglądał na Dałna. Z tych odkryć neurobiologii, neuropsychologii - nic dla mnie nie wynika, bo że orzechy, albo ryby warto jeść to wszędzie piszą i gadają. Zabijanie czasu. Książki i chwalenie się nimi to młody wiek. W starszym to ludzie chwalą się tym co materialnie zdobyli,
a nie tym na co można zagadać dziewczynę, że się jest rokującym społecznie - a i tak odejdzie bo ma prawo. Mam przyklepany wyrok - stwardnienie rozsiane, zaburzenia psychiczne, zzsk, ogólnie marny wygląd, wiek, pochodzenie społeczne, życiorys i co jeszcze. Wiedza o oksytocynie - a kogo to obchodzi? Tych co śpiewają? Warto ich naśladować? A kogo mogę naśladować - chory i nie młody? Do czego dążyć, co mogą robić zdrowi? Wymądrzać się? Nie mając dokąd pójść, ani sił, siedzieć w domu. Tam dalej też coś jest o tym, ale nie chce mi się drugi raz czytać. Tabletkę już wziąłem; i spać. Ileż więcej energii nawet rok temu, a to było jak mnie sponiewierała choroba przecież, ale liczyłem że to minie.

----------


## rysiek301

spróbuj pomyśleć o czymś co cię uspokaja bardzo dobre skutki przynosi terapia behawioralna

----------


## Aleksandra Cyl

strach przed zaśnięciem ? może być, zwłaszcza jak się ma koszmary. ogólnie to na prawdę nie zazdroszę w ogóle.  Może warto udac się na jakąś terapie jak np do Centrum Psychologicznego Sens jak ktoś mieszka w Mińsku mazowieckim. Ogromne wsparcie i pomoc tutaj sie otrzymuje.

----------


## Karolina233

Możesz nawet udać się do psychologa, wiem, że Panie z gabinetyszansa w Krakowie mają w ofercie takie terapie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej udać się do terapeuty np. w Krakowie znam i polecam specjalistów z Gabinety Szansa

----------

